# If you have an XS Step In Puppia Vest......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to order the pups some more harnesses, but wanted to ask a question. We bought the small in the step in Puppia, but it was too big for Lexie & Gia. It fits Chance fine. I had L & G's altered to fit, but don't really want to have to do that again. But my question is, if you have an XS, how big would you say the chest is? I tried searching this topic so I wouldn't have to start a thread, but didn't come up with much. 

Kay, I remember you saying you got the XS in the Puppia, but it was an overhead, right? Zoey's step in is a size small? 


I don't want to order the wrong size, and have to send them back. Please share photos if you have the XS.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just e-mailed you pics of the ones that came in today. For anyone else curious, here's the info...

They are on photobucket because I was too lazy to make them smaller as my Picasa has been acting up...I put it on a little toy that they have and is 7" around the chest but it was a little loose, so IDK. Because of the curved shape, I'd say you more likely should assume it's closer to 10.5" than 11.5" as it hugs their little chest tuck sort of =) I took pictures of it on Oakley who has a 11" - 11.5" chest. It doesn't close. It doesn't close on Trigger, either. I guess I will send Trigger's to Taylor and keep the pink one for whenever I get another chi ;-)

Without further adieu... pictures: http://s786.photobucket.com/albums/y...s/XS Puppia/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I just e-mailed you pics of the ones that came in today. For anyone else curious, here's the info...
> 
> They are on photobucket because I was too lazy to make them smaller as my Picasa has been acting up...I put it on a little toy that they have and is 7" around the chest but it was a little loose, so IDK. Because of the curved shape, I'd say you more likely should assume it's closer to 10.5" than 11.5" as it hugs their little chest tuck sort of =) I took pictures of it on Oakley who has a 11" - 11.5" chest. It doesn't close. It doesn't close on Trigger, either. I guess I will send Trigger's to Taylor and keep the pink one for whenever I get another chi ;-)
> 
> Without further adieu... pictures: http://s786.photobucket.com/albums/y...s/XS Puppia/


Yes, thank you for the pics.  I was a bit confused though. Trigger has an 11" chest, or Oakley? Either way, it doesn't fit either of them?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure why his doesn't fit. I can JUST get the velcro to touch and stick, whereas on her no such luck, just could get the soft part to touch =)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

T, here Zoey in her XS puppia. She weighs 4 lbs. She can pull out of it if she turns around backward and pulls away from me.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Ok I just measured her chest and it has grown a inch, it is 12 inches last year it was 11, her harness still fits her probably better now. I had the XS over the head and did not like it at all to tight over the ears. But I love the puppia step in vest. Zoey has a few of them. I can only find the XS on ebay though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same but Kristi sent me the same info so it wouldn't fit Daisy as she has a 11"inch chest now.. so i assume it wouldn't close.. But then Zoey has a 12" chest and yet it fits??

Do different patterns come up different sizes then? I wonder if some are more padded than others!! Wish there was a puppia rep on here ha ha


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My Zeta had an xs step in puppia vet untill she reached 4 lbs , from then on it didn't fit ..
( A small is way to big for her so we now use a different make harness )


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> My Zeta had an xs step in puppia vet untill she reached 4 lbs , from then on it didn't fit ..
> ( A small is way to big for her so we now use a different make harness )


What are Zetas measurements??? Daisy is 4lbs but v small for a 4lber!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll measure her when I get home and let you know ( I'm at work right now )


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

This is Zeta in a dear dog size small harness


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies for responding.  

I'm looking for a step in Puppia vest to fit these 2 pups. The white female is just a bit smaller than the fawn female. 



















I can't comment on the size XS Puppia, because we haven't tried one yet, but this is a size small. Much too big for L & G.



















This is a size small as well. Fits Chance pretty good. I just tighten the velcro as much as I can.










Sarah, I'm not sure if the sizes are the same vs. US and UK, but I'd go with a size US medium for Daisy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I was wondering the same but Kristi sent me the same info so it wouldn't fit Daisy as she has a 11"inch chest now.. so i assume it wouldn't close.. But then Zoey has a 12" chest and yet it fits??
> 
> Do different patterns come up different sizes then? I wonder if some are more padded than others!! Wish there was a puppia rep on here ha ha


I have 3 size smalls, they are all the same size. Shouldn't be any difference, as these are not padded. Hope that helps.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ...Do different patterns come up different sizes then? I wonder if some are more padded than others!! Wish there was a puppia rep on here ha ha


Yes different patterns can vary for sizes, i have this one for Lourdes (4.5 lbs size S) 
http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Buttercup_Jacket_Harness_Pink.html

 And this one for Peppi ( 3.7 lbs size S) 
http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/Rainbow_Jacket_Harness.html

and they are not the same measurements, Peppi's one is smaller!


I am copying this from my other post


FireFox said:


> This is what I did to Peppi's standard Puppia harness for the same reason, I felt like i am tearing her ears off (this is size XS) Now i can open it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

FireFox said:


> Yes different patterns can vary for sizes, i have this one for Lourdes (4.5 lbs size S)
> http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalo/Buttercup_Jacket_Harness_Pink.html
> 
> And this one for Peppi ( 3.7 lbs size S)
> ...


Unfortunately the overhead as pictured doesn't run the same size as the step in. Thank you very much for responding, though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yes, now I see. As I mentioned, the overhead and step in runs different. The first one you posted is an overhead. Second one is a step in. The step ins run smaller.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to bite the bullet and just order the XS step in. If it doesn't fit, I'll find something to do with it. :lol:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Both links i posted are step-in harnesses, maybe it didn't work before, i edited my post , they are the same size S, but if you compere them in real life they are different sizes. It's confusing.

The one in the picture - yes that's a overhead and i changed it to step-in


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

T - Just looked up the measurements for them sizes are as follows

Small 7.5 inch Neck 
12.6 inch Chest

Medium
10.2 inch Neck
15.7 inch Chest

Thats one hell of a big difference in size.. I tried a small on Daisy last month.. she walked out of it.. looked as fetching as it does on Lexie.. I am thinking a small would be big now but to be fair i can add additional velcro etc on it to make it fit better!!

Now for the extra padded ones the measurements are a inch bigger on everything which i find rather odd as i thought they'd fit more snugly!!

I'm gonna order a small anyway and give it ago.. if it doesn't fit it will eventually.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll add these pics in case they can help someone else with the size small. The smaller one with the padding, and crown on it is the Pinkaholic, by Puppia. That is Jade's. It's a size XS, but they run VERY small. 

3 size Small, Step in Puppia's, 2 different patterns, but same style, all measures 12" chest.




























Length, 5", neck approx. 7.5" if measured on the curve.





































Jade's XS Pinkaholic. Fits a 9" chest, 4/5" neck.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake has a medium, I don't think it's that big. :wink: That's why these things are so confusing!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And the padded ones run VERY small too!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok well the heart one was one of the ones i was looking at.. along with a pretty floral lilac one.. they run slightly larger here but i suppose everyones measurements are different.. i just stole them from the website!! I'm going to go for a small and assume that when Daisy fills out it will fit her perfectly!!!

She's 5 1/2 months now.. how likely is it she'll put on 6" round her chest?? I will be extremely shocked if she does as thats more than half her current size again and for her to be into a medium!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt here, but Daisydoo, I love your new siggy! I smile every time I see it.. that second pic. hehe.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Ok well the heart one was one of the ones i was looking at.. along with a pretty floral lilac one.. they run slightly larger here but i suppose everyones measurements are different.. i just stole them from the website!! I'm going to go for a small and assume that when Daisy fills out it will fit her perfectly!!!
> 
> She's 5 1/2 months now.. how likely is it she'll put on 6" round her chest?? I will be extremely shocked if she does as thats more than half her current size again and for her to be into a medium!


Oh gosh no, she won't put on 6" in her chest. Not that I know of anyway. But someone may correct me. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you  Kristi made it for me.. i love that picture too her tongue is majorly long.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh gosh no, she won't put on 6" in her chest. Not that I know of anyway. But someone may correct me. :lol:


I thought i'd be looking at more like 1 or 2"?? Which would still make her a small!! She's got quite a bit of puppy fat all over you can pick it up all over her body other than her skinny bean legs which is just too cute.. but she's slowley starting to grow into her skin.. we haven't had any noticeable growth for the last month other than the 1/2" she put on her chest.. i think Miss Daisy has finally slowed down on her growing!!

Now i can't decide which one to order!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't say for anyone else's other than my own. But from that age until full growth, their chest size increased 2 to 3", maybe. Best of luck with your choice! There are so many cute patterns!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wicked thanks.. small it is then


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI, I really think the XS will fit Lexie and Gia. It's SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than the small. Here's a picture to show that (eg it'd fit a large apple vs a grapefruit?):




















Edit: I used coupon code cc02 on SouthPawPetSupply.com to save 10% off the harnesses. Every little bit helps, right? =)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to check mine again to figure out why the sizes are so different and from looking at them i noticed that some has a longer "velcro" on them, so that would explain why some can close them and some can't (although the girths are the same) . The pink one i posted (step-in striped one) has less velcro than the blue one (step-in with flowers) and then i have the leopard ones - velcro is slightly longer on that than the pink one. 

Hope it helps somehow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> TLI, I really think the XS will fit Lexie and Gia. It's SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than the small. Here's a picture to show that (eg it'd fit a large apple vs a grapefruit?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pics!  I think I'm going to try the XS out. Can't hurt to try, right? I can make the velcro part work okay on the small, but it hangs so much on their necks and in the front. Before I had them altered, I would look down and they would be walking on 3 legs. :lol: Either one leg would be tucked inside, or outside the neck hole. :lol: So we'll see how it works out. Thanks again for your help. 



FireFox said:


> I went to check mine again to figure out why the sizes are so different and from looking at them i noticed that some has a longer "velcro" on them, so that would explain why some can close them and some can't (although the girths are the same) . The pink one i posted (step-in striped one) has less velcro than the blue one (step-in with flowers) and then i have the leopard ones - velcro is slightly longer on that than the pink one.
> 
> Hope it helps somehow


Yeah, the extra velcro does help. The ones I have only have about 1", maybe 1.5" to work with. It just wasn't working for the girls. It may turn out that they are in between sizes, which would be my luck. :wink: It would be okay if they were still growing. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kristi, how much was the shipping cost?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

it was around $8. I got it in 5 business days =) actually 4 from when they shipped it.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> What are Zetas measurements??? Daisy is 4lbs but v small for a 4lber!!


Neck 8 inchs 
Chest 11inchs 
Length ( base of neck to base of tail ) 9inchs 

:coolwink::coolwink:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Neck 8 inchs
> Chest 11inchs
> Length ( base of neck to base of tail ) 9inchs
> 
> :coolwink::coolwink:


Thanks.. ok so Daisy is a bit shorter and smaller neck so im deffo gonna get a small


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

A small Puppia harness is way to big for Zeta ..


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I think when we measured bella she was an xs and puppia only do their normal harnesses in xs, on the website the step in polka dot version starts at Small it says, one lady said they don't do it in an XS, i was so disappointed as a S was too big for a 3.5 chi.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> T, here Zoey in her XS puppia. She weighs 4 lbs. She can pull out of it if she turns around backward and pulls away from me.


Zoey looks amazing. Is that the polka dot harness from Puppia? i was looking for the black and white version.

On their website http://www.puppia.com. it says it only starts in a small and the lady i emailed said none of their polka dot range comes in an XS. Are you sure it's an XS? if it is i'd love to know where you got it because I'd love one 

http://stores.ebay.com/My-Doggies-Closet__W0QQ_fsubZ165337018
It was this lady who said the step in vests are available only in normal colours in the XS, that the dotty range don't start till a Small, i hope she was wrong!


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi i make lil harness dresses and boy's harness tops to fit 'My ebay name is 
elvislover06 have a look if you measure around the tummy that gives the size you need 'I ship anywhere and start my tops low in price so everyone can afford to buy them .I only have a few on at the moment as i'm getting over an operation but if you let me know what you want i will try to help you get one to fit snug .Just a little extra velcro normally helps stop the little wrigglers getting free from the top .Hope this helps 
:0)


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I found you and messaged you to ask if you could do one in black and white polka dots in the boys t shirt style for me. She is very tiny, only an XS (3.5 pounds weight)in the puppia so I'd have to send you measurements if its possible.(She's in Holland with a friend so I'd get her to measure her for me see if she's grown any) 

Look forward to the reply through email


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

Have sent you a reply :0)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> I think when we measured bella she was an xs and puppia only do their normal harnesses in xs, on the website the step in polka dot version starts at Small it says, one lady said they don't do it in an XS, i was so disappointed as a S was too big for a 3.5 chi.


The Puppia that you are talking about is the overhead. It's a bit different than the polka dot step in. I don't like the overhead style, but some have luck with them. Those come in an XS. The XS in that style runs about the same size as the small step in. The polka dot step in, and other step in patterns only come in small, medium and large. A long while back there was one other step in pattern that came in an XS. But it was discontinued. Recently they have started making the mesh step in, in an XS. That's the one that Flipped posted. It's the only pattern you can get in an XS. I'm not sure what Bella's chest measurement is, but I'd say the XS would fit between a 10" and 11" chest. I'm going to try it for my girls (L & G) who have 11" chests. If your baby has a 12" or 13" chest, I'd go with the step in small. But remember, the step in small is about the same size as the overhead XS. I will find a pic of the different styles and post them.  All kinda confusing, eh? :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the step in style. It comes in, Small, Medium & Large. The Small in this style will fit a 12/13" chest.










Step in style again, but you can find this pattern only in an XS. It also comes in Small, Medium & Large.

XS will fit 10/11" chest. Pic just for style reference. The harness shown is not an XS.










This is the overhead style. It comes in XS, Small, Medium & Large. The XS in this style is similar to the size Small step in style.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

T i think you should write a book on Chihuahua sizes and all things related you are like my Chi mummy abroad who helps me with all my size questions whether it be clothing or how much my monkey is going to grow or how she us heavy boned for a short madam.. We wub you here!! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> T i think you should write a book on Chihuahua sizes and all things related you are like my Chi mummy abroad who helps me with all my size questions whether it be clothing or how much my monkey is going to grow or how she us heavy boned for a short madam.. We wub you here!! xxx


I just try to help where I can.  I wub you guys too. 

I'd still like to see a pic of anyone who has the XS step in style.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> I just try to help where I can.  I wub you guys too.
> 
> I'd still like to see a pic of anyone who has the XS step in style.


I for one find your advice really good.. i think between you a Tracy (BRody) you've managed to basically bring Daisy up for me from abroad her her her dietry information and you with what i should expect!! 

Im about to order a small.. i know it'll be too big for a while but i can add extra velcro myself if need be!!! 

can't stand over the head puppias.. DAisy's ears get stuck


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I for one find your advice really good.. i think between you a Tracy (BRody) you've managed to basically bring Daisy up for me from abroad her her her dietry information and you with what i should expect!!
> 
> Im about to order a small.. i know it'll be too big for a while but i can add extra velcro myself if need be!!!
> 
> can't stand over the head puppias.. DAisy's ears get stuck


That's so very sweet of you.  I think Tracy has the same mindset that I do when it comes to that. We try to offer the best advice and help we can. So many wonderful informative members here. That's why I keep coming back. 

Yeah, not many like the overhead style. There is a pic of Jerry in a few threads of him "wearing" the overhead style. It's the cutest pic! It is barley over his head, slicking his ears straight back. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> That's so very sweet of you.  I think Tracy has the same mindset that I do when it comes to that. We try to offer the best advice and help we can. So many wonderful informative members here. That's why I keep coming back.
> 
> Yeah, not many like the overhead style. There is a pic of Jerry in a few threads of him "wearing" the overhead style. It's the cutest pic! It is barley over his head, slicking his ears straight back. :lol:


OMG i stuttered typing in my last thread how funny.. sometimes i pay no attention which is why my grammar and spelling is shocking it at times.

I agree a lot of us do what we can, i've learnt so much in such few months its good!

Im going to look for the pick now!!
I'm suprised about the shortage there is of tiny harnesses etc considering at how popular Chihuahuas have become i find it quite shocking no manufacturers have used their noddle and worked out they could make bucket loads of money


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG i stuttered typing in my last thread how funny.. sometimes i pay no attention which is why my grammar and spelling is shocking it at times.
> 
> I agree a lot of us do what we can, i've learnt so much in such few months its good!
> 
> ...


I understood. :wink:

I think there is an okay selection out there. They have harnesses made to fit rats. It's just finding a style you like in the size you need.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> I understood. :wink:
> 
> I think there is an okay selection out there. They have harnesses made to fit rats. It's just finding a style you like in the size you need.


I just shivered thinking about someone walking a rat.. eeeek.. 

I do think we have less selection here which sucks.. i should open a shop ha


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

We have had rats, they are very lovely animals, but i can't imagine walking one  TLI.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I just shivered thinking about someone walking a rat.. eeeek..
> 
> I do think we have less selection here which sucks.. i should open a shop ha


You should! 



Bellatrix said:


> We have had rats, they are very lovely animals, but i can't imagine walking one  TLI.


No, me either. :lol: But I was just saying you can find things that small. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hehehehe, here the rat goes for his walk.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

TLI said:


> Here is the step in style. It comes in, Small, Medium & Large. The Small in this style will fit a 12/13" chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really helpful but im still confused (my fault). Bella has about a 10.5 chest, she wears a black XS puppia over the head harness. 

Am i right in thinking the over the head in polka dots doesn't come in an XS or it does? From what i understand you are saying it does but that it's comparable size to the S step in so it wouldn't work either. Sorry if i am confusing now 

I understand the step in polka dot starts at S


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> That's really helpful but im still confused (my fault). Bella has about a 10.5 chest, she wears a black XS puppia over the head harness.
> 
> Am i right in thinking the over the head in polka dots doesn't come in an XS or it does? From what i understand you are saying it does but that it's comparable size to the S step in so it wouldn't work either. Sorry if i am confusing now
> 
> I understand the step in polka dot starts at S


No, as far as I know all of the overhead styles and patterns come in a size XS. I could be wrong though, because I have never really looked at those much. I just know from reading here on the boards that the overhead XS (all overhead styles and patterns), is very similar in size to the step in size small. So if Bella can wear the XS overhead, the polka dot step in, in a size small will probably fit her. You can't get the polka dot step in, in a size XS. Just small and up. 

I hope that isn't confusing you more. Basically this is how it works. The overhead and step ins do not have the same measurements. They are Puppia harnesses, but the different styles fit different. So if you use an overhead XS, you would use a step in small.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got the measurements for the overhead XS. Hope this helps some. I gotta run, but will try to answer any questions that I can when I get home.

XS Overhead Puppia fits Neck 7-8" Chest 11-13"


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks TLI, you are awesome for explaining so much


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I would chime in here. My Roo has a 12 inch chest, and a 7 inch neck, and the Puppia Step-In size small fits her pretty good, leaning towards more room, rather than less. (she has the step-in pink dot one) 

The XS step-in is a little too tight on her. In the overhead type she wears an XS. So it sounds like the specs are pretty accurate for the most part.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> Thanks TLI, you are awesome for explaining so much


You're very welcome! I don't mind at all. 



foggy said:


> Thought I would chime in here. My Roo has a 12 inch chest, and a 7 inch neck, and the Puppia Step-In size small fits her pretty good, leaning towards more room, rather than less. (she has the step-in pink dot one)
> 
> The XS step-in is a little too tight on her. In the overhead type she wears an XS. So it sounds like the specs are pretty accurate for the most part.


Yeah, it looks like the measurements on the charts are working out pretty exact. Our small step ins are too big for my 11" chest babies, but fits my 12" chest baby pretty good. I've never tried the overhead. I hear so many say it gets stuck on their heads. :lol: Mine would hate that!!

I think how so many get confused is with the different styles fitting differently. Kinda silly to make the XS overhead the same size as the small step in, from the same manufacturer. 

I just hate to order things and them not fit. Sending them back and forth can add up in cost quick. You almost end up paying double for the product. I have never tried the XS step in, so was hoping someone could show me a pic of it on their baby that is about the same size as L & G. But I ordered one today, so we'll see soon. It says the XS step in fits up to an 11" chest, so L & G might be in between sizes. The small is SO big on them, they end up on 3 legs. Not comfy, and certainly not safe. We may end up going the altering route again. 

Thank you all for responding to the thread!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I know what you mean about ordering and returning, it's such a pain and not cost effective at all. I can imagine you have a hard time finding things sometimes, your little ones are such tiny wee babies.  

I hope the XS works out for them. Good luck!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Bellatrix said:


> Zoey looks amazing. Is that the polka dot harness from Puppia? i was looking for the black and white version.
> 
> On their website http://www.puppia.com. it says it only starts in a small and the lady i emailed said none of their polka dot range comes in an XS. Are you sure it's an XS? if it is i'd love to know where you got it because I'd love one
> 
> ...


I went and looked at Zoey's harness and it is a Small, I realy thought it was a XS, sorry. No wonder it was a bit big on her last year and fits better now.
My bad...

I will have to go out to the motorhome tomorrow and see if I can find her others to see what size they are.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got my XS Puppia in the mail today.  It works perfect for L & G! YAY!!!!!

Here are some pics of the measurements for anyone interested.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay chi-wees!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I got my XS Puppia in the mail today.  It works perfect for L & G! YAY!!!!!


Yay that's awesome! So glad it works out perfectly for them. Gia looks so cute in the pink, perfect fit too!  I think I may get a small red mesh one for Pip. Red is Pip's color.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay Chi Wees.. Looks nice and snug!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I was very happy. Now I don't have to worry about alterations, and they don't have to worry about taking a walk on 3 legs. :lol:

I can't wait to see Pip in the Red Puppia!!! I bet that will look very nice!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

The pink is soo pretty


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! It's much prettier in person than on the website. Very nice, rich pink color.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Were they still huge on Jade?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes. The XS fits Jade like the Small fits L & G. She gets lost in it. But Jade is significantly smaller than L & G. Her chest is 2.5" smaller. I have one harness that fits her. It's Puppia, but Pinkaholic. It is much smaller than the XS Puppia Step In. But it's padded, which is too hot for the Summer. So I need to start looking for her a new one.


----------

